# (PS4) Farming Simulator 2015



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Its here now for the first time on consoles, I have it on the PS4 personally and its great fun, Never tried the PC version (not got a computer powerful enough for PC games so never bothered) even though i liked the idea just wasn't worth getting a computer just for games while i had a PS3/4....

Overall a fun family game. Also has online multiplayer which i haven't tried as of yet.

Anyone else got it either on Xbox / Playstation?

Farming Simulator 15 - Teaser Trailer | PS4, PS3


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Please tell me you are joking...? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Please tell me you are joking...? ��


It's not your typical kinda game granted and won't be for everyone that's for sure, But it's a little refreshing from the norm. Like Call of Duty, Gran Turismo, GTA etc...


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i seen this in tesco the other day, thought the world had gone mad


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

apparently this isn't the first release of this game, looks like it was out a few years ago too.

google weird simulator games and you'll find there are some pretty weird sims out there, including a street sweeper sim and pretty disturbing rape sim, wtf.

http://uk.complex.com/pop-culture/-...ion-video-games-ever-made/dive-to-the-titanic


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It might be alright if you like Sims but like any sim it needs to be quite detailed and you need to be able to interact with everything.

How good is it for that?

I personally like City Builder games like Sim City and Cities XL etc


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

pantypoos said:


> apparently this isn't the first release of this game, looks like it was out a few years ago too.
> 
> google weird simulator games and you'll find there are some pretty weird sims out there, including a street sweeper sim and pretty disturbing rape sim, wtf.
> 
> http://uk.complex.com/pop-culture/-...ion-video-games-ever-made/dive-to-the-titanic


....Intrigue got the better of me..... RapeLay WTF?!?!



> played from the perspective of a chikan named Masaya Kimura, who stalks and subsequently rapes the Kiryuu family (a mother and her two daughters).


One of the endings to the game is getting one of the females pregnant and commits suicide....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Its here now for the first time on consoles, I have it on the PS4 personally and its great fun, Never tried the PC version (not got a computer powerful enough for PC games so never bothered) even though i liked the idea just wasn't worth getting a computer just for games while i had a PS3/4....
> 
> Overall a fun family game. Also has online multiplayer which i haven't tried as of yet.
> 
> ...


Its been around a whie now and was released on PS3, i have it on PS3 as i quite like economic simulators like this and sim city.

On PS3 it was limited by the number of available slots for machinery and as such you couldnt own everything which was a huge draw back so you have to choose to specilase in an area but you didnt know that till you had no more slots left!

Overall its different from the norm i may look into FW 2015 too 

Matt


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

mattsbmw said:


> Its been around a whie now and was released on PS3, i have it on PS3 as i quite like economic simulators like this and sim city.
> 
> On PS3 it was limited by the number of available slots for machinery and as such you couldnt own everything which was a huge draw back so you have to choose to specilase in an area but you didnt know that till you had no more slots left!
> 
> ...


What Economic Simulators do you refer too?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought it yesterday for the Xbox one


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Guys, it's all about goat simulator


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> What Economic Simulators do you refer too?


Try thesettleronline.com

You may like it or may not!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

They need to do the Lorry driving game for PS4 / Xbox, I enjoyed that on the PC


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> Try thesettleronline.com
> 
> You may like it or may not!


Used to play settlers all the time when it was first out. How is the online version?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Will_G said:


> Used to play settlers all the time when it was first out. How is the online version?


I quite like it, although i never played the original version.

The great things is its totally free to play, you can absolutely everything and its not time limited and therefore you don't need to spend real money 

Of course there are options to spend money if you want 

Matt


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dint quite know why but I'm definitely tempted to buy this game lol It looks fantastic haha

Sutty


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have this for my MacBook. Fantastic game and so addictive. I have thought about getting it for xbox one also to utilize the online play function as I think this would take the game a step further.


----------

